# Things for slingshot



## pariana (Aug 5, 2017)

What's out there is for slingshot already has frame shape? 
which you just tie band to it and can be used as slingshot..

나의 SM-T550 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I have heard talk of using certain types of vegetable peelers as frames. Plan to try this myself before too long.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Tree branches. Or check out a few of the slingshot vendors, they sell a bunch of items that meet your criteria.


----------



## Cervantes (Jun 10, 2011)

There's nylon dog bones at the petstore. I saw one with a forked end.. It might need some texture to make sure the bands don't slip..


----------



## Cervantes (Jun 10, 2011)

Also, them garage storage hanger hooks. There's one that forks out.. Check Lowes or Home Depot for them.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Vegetable peeler. PFS waiting to happen! 
















Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

I literally JUST realized this has like a built in sight check this out:
















Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Can-Killa (Feb 2, 2015)

This massage thingy from the dollar store has been around the house for years now and it just dawned on me that it might just work.


----------

